# Dune Buggy custom ideas



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

If you are looking for ideas for your dunebuggies, look here:

http://www.manxclub.com/index.htm

There are ALL kinds of different buggies besides Manx.

Marty


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Doom Buggy*

Thanks for the link Marty. Pretty good timing on your part. Coupla chat nites back we we're floggin the re-issue of of the "Sand Fugly" and brainstorming some ideas...well OK ...maybe just a slight breeze.  

Here's what I got so far.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

MMMMMMMMMmm??????? I think I see the coming together of the "sand fugly" and the fugly "sand van". OHHHHHH!!!!!!! the pain in my brain. :freak:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill,

Man that is one "Far Out" green machine with a bunch of cool white tube parts. Oooooh man I love that look you got going on there. I wish that I was "U" sometimes.....Lucky "U"!

Nice buggy Dude...Way nice, Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks Bob, and LOL Jerry...theres only one way but up when the Fugly is concerned!

The original Beach Blanket Bingo coupe version is a fun classic collectable, But a little to Speed Buggy-ish for me these days. Through the benevolent efforts of 'Nuther and Gipperjet I acquired some nice usable buggy tubs. After seeing some of Zilla's buggy efforts, a serious lambasting of the Sandvan re-issue in Chat one night, and being a long time aircooled geek; I figured why be normal and started to think about a buggy of my own. 

One these aquisitions is a clean light yellow roadster, a 2 in the Beers Bible, so I had to set that one aside. Another was the bright lemon yellow for which the rare vibe roof would be the only option. That left a green buggy tub, and although I dont have the green Dune Buggy coupe in my collection and kinda winced when giving up a nice green hot rod roof too. (fortunately I had 2) I couldnt pass the idea up.

Suffering from a serious stomping I had to first remove the huge ringworm stress marks from above both the front and rear posts. At some time a previous owner used the eight gallon testors tube glue technique to refit the windscreen. The damage has been cut back and will require some touch up.

For now a piece of scrap tube is crammed in the original screen holes for mock up pics to prop the roof up. The G-plus rims were chosen cuz they resemble the period "Jackman" or "Western" brand wheels of the era.

The roofs rear window area will be opened up to accomodate a full cage that extends into the back corners of the bed. With any luck the roof will be removable as well for the dual look build. A front screen will be attempted as well, however there may be an interference problem with the full cage. Also, a spare tire delete is on the table to open up the bed area in an effort to create the illusion of a longer rear section.

Just a little pile of carp that was thrown in a heap a while back. In the post contest lull, I took a few minutes to push the parts around the work bench. Much to do before Xmas so I probably wont get back to it til the first of the year.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

great Job ! Neal


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Some don't like the Dune Buggy at all...*

I do. :woohoo: I love'em... Along with the Hot Rod and the Cheetah, I think it's one of the major icons of the Aurora lineup. Poor manners on the race track? ...perhaps. Somewhat top heavy too?... well yeah sometimes. But equipped with better hubs/tires its a different ballgame. Besides, Lola or Dino vs Buggy is just plain wrong. Racing a Buggy against a Buggy (its only fair) is quite fun and a built in excuse to _HAVE TO_ buy 2 of them!!! Wives take notice!!!! nd


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great little site. Wouldn't mind having one of them to run around the neighborhood.  rr


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

tjd241 said:


> I do. :woohoo: I love'em...


Me too!










The purple one in front was GIVEN to me!! The "Spanish Fly" in the 2nd row was my 1st one. The name came from the fact that I made a drop arm per the AW instructions. The big spongies on the back gave it plenty of traction to wheelie on the straights.

The Lime Green and orange ones were part of a collection I bought from a guy whose kids didn't like the slow cars, they had 440-X2's.

The "3.50" on the Sand Van package was the price I paid for that one at a hobby shop getting rid of the "old" ones.

I included my "project" Buggy's in the back.

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Spanish Fly Dune Buggy*

I sure I still had the eyes and hands to hand paint letters again!










The drop arm is long gone. "Someday" I will make another.

The spongie tires are also rotted away. I have some jumbo silicones that will work!

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Vac formed "C" Cab*

Yeah I know it isn't a Sand Van Dune Buggy, but it's kinda like one and I think it's kool!










This was the 1st vac body I painted. It was brush painted from the inside and put on WAY too thick. I'm surpised it hasn't flaked off. It is mounted on an AFX chassis with the side brackets cut off and pin tubes installed.

Dig the purple silicones!

Marty


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Thatsa*

nice looking buncha sand crabs Marty. Sweet! nd


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I so need to build another Dune Buggy. VW power reigns through out the world.....buggies Rule and Porsche's Drool. lol

Bob...zilla


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*TYCO dune Buggy*

Lets not forget TYCO got into the act too!










Somewhere around here I have the camoflage version too.

Marty


----------

